# My Equine Photography.



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, beautiful shots. Nice, adorable horse!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

hehe thanks.

Yeah Benny is my 'model'


----------



## ericajo (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW! those were awesome!!!
Do you still do it has a job?
I want to be a wild life photographer. i think that would be really fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some great photos! good for you. Why didn't you watermark the rest of your photos?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i also am an equine photographer . . . what model is your camera? mines a - cannon rebel xti


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

amandaandeggo said:


> i also am an equine photographer . . . what model is your camera? mines a - cannon rebel xti


I think that's what most of the serious photo takers all use.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Great horse pictures, so pretty. I like the deep blue sky ones.


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

ooh hello i remember benny from another forum you used to go on 
hes a beauty. you have a real talent. i loved every single photo. nice job  
keep us updated on you newest shots!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow great photography. I like them all. I want to get into photography but don't have the funds to buy a real nice camera. I am just using a cheapy digital one right now. I can catch some good photos w/ it but not anything amazing. 

You have a nice looking horse there too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

Hmm.

Those are very, very good. 

What camera do you use?


----------

